# Surf cruiser



## STEVE SAYLER (Sep 24, 2010)

Barn find that I cleaned up and added the wood pieces. I named it the "Surf Cruiser".


----------



## Monark52 (Sep 24, 2010)

I wish they all came out of the barn in that condition!  I just got a bike with that same seat, man are they comfortable!
Cool bike.


----------



## jwm (Sep 25, 2010)

Nice job; I like the wood tank. That thing would fit right in on the Huntington Beach bike path.

JWM


----------



## STEVE SAYLER (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks JWM; I always liked the "Woody" look and the old bike rides great!

Steve


----------



## STEVE SAYLER (Sep 25, 2010)

I agree on the comfortable seat. I have a Schwinn Deluxe 7 cruiser and the seat is not nearly as comfortable as this old Troxel.


----------

